# Hello From ND (&MN)



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi!! Im new to the Mouse world, we have 2 mice Macy and Moo, Macy is a brindle LH mouse (about 3 months) and Moo is SH black and white! I am currently going to college and after about a month we decieded that we needed some pets!! I have shown dogs all my life, no dogs allowed so mice were close enough! They are spoiled rotten!!! I came to hopefully learn more about them!! 

Here is Mz. Macy! 









And Moo! 









- Claire


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

& Also we would LOVE a rex mouse... I have looked everywhere for one in MN/ND. Anyone here with them?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

:welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the names :lol: Welcome!


----------

